# Helck



## That Background Character (Feb 15, 2022)

An anime for the Helck manga has been announced.


----------



## Terror of death (Feb 18, 2022)

Extremely excited over this. Hope the anime doesn't disappoint.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 18, 2022)

I've heard good things about this series, but never quite read it. I hope the anime turns out well.


----------

